# "Push & Pull, Adjusting The Focus"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Trout & Redfish*

Advance and retreat would be the theme here mid-August as unsettled winds and weather find us making adjustments day to day. Wade fishing continues strong and the best approach when winds are less than favorable for boat fishing. Pulling off big water on boat fishing trips and concentrating on schools of back marsh redfish has been productive. Windward shorelines are working with our guides and keying in on mud boils and concentrations of fish over sand humps and mud swales. Capt. Chris Cady worked over some back marsh on Saturday with slow action early only to find the fish piled up over sand. Chris said "first presentation on these fish had all the rods bowed-up with fish on. Check out our *Youtube Channel*

We'll be making transitions heading into September toward more Airboat fishing along with cast & blast venues including early Teal, Dove, Alligator, and Safari style high rack "grain season" hog hunting with Night Vision and Thermal Optics. 4,000 sportsmen follow us on *Instagram*

*END OF SUMMER SALE
*
*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge BLING is available on our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365. Use *PROMO CODE:* *SUNNY18* and take an additional 10% off.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP *- Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery.*

*From Donald Anderson:* _"I love the Castaway Lodge App, everything is at your fingertips and you can use it easily with one hand which is a big plus"! _

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------

